# is it ok to feed a black piranha baby mice?



## piranha1977 (Feb 15, 2007)

I was at a pet shop and saw a mouse stuck in a mouth of a oscar, and so I was wondering if it is good to feed my piranha mice? I heard that it is reach in protein, is that true?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's not all that good...mammalian meat is not the best food for a fish that primarily eats piscine meats instead...plus, they're fatty and will mess up your tank quickly if you don't clean immediately and thoroughly after your fish is done snacking.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Its not the best thing for them, i dont think theey can digest the fur. It is okay once in a while for a show or a treat or w/e, but not as a staple diet. the best thing is non mamalian meat, white fish, shrimp, scallops, cichlid pellets et cetera.

But to answer your question, yes, it is okay.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

mabe realy tiny pinkys but other than that dont do it man


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There's really no need for it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> There's really no need for it.


You know its just in fun and entertainment though...as long as it isn't frequent I dont see the real harm. I never have but...to each there own.....friends and fam get a kick out of feeders or my Spilo nearly jumping out of the tank grabbing crickets!
Make it a pinky NO fur...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, they should not eat mammal meat.

I used to live upstairs from a snake keeper, he brought up a pinky to see if my RBP at the time, would eat it. He did, but I never thought of doing it again because it's not healthy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would use a pre killed (frozen) pinky


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> i would use a pre killed (frozen) pinky


What would be the difference? Its still the same thing as a live pinky. You just have to defrost the one.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think he means the pinkys have no hair.... or mabe all he can buy is frozen pinkys ware he live...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cueball said:


> i think he means the pinkys have no hair.... or mabe all he can buy is frozen pinkys ware he live...


Sorry let me rephrase that if that is how you took it.
What would be the difference between a frozen and live Pinky?
Nothing that Im aware of. I have fed my python live all the time, never fed my SPilo though!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

the hair isnt good for their digestions so if you do it make sure its a pinky


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I would like to see a vid of a rhom eating a mouse. The rhom I had wouldn't eat a goldfish in the tank, for sure it would sh*t itself if it saw a mouse LOL


----------

